

Ask HN: Where do you find airfare special deals? - kp02

The web is full of fragmented info about special airline ticket deals, there are tens of blogs and forums that publish these offers.<p>I&#x27;d like to round up the most common places people check (forums, communities etc) into a public spreadsheet, so everyone can use them.<p>Let&#x27;s leave the ticket search engines a side at the moment and focus on deals that are found by  enthusiasts and published on the web.
======
joshschreuder
Have had success in the past using Flightfox
([http://www.flightfox.com](http://www.flightfox.com)) where you get a 'pro'
to find you a cheap flight (for a fee). Have used it twice and both times they
found a cheaper flight than I could with the difference being greater than the
fee.

Most recently I travelled Melbourne to NYC and they found if I booked an
unrelated flight between Manchester and London, the overall cost of the routes
I was travelling was much lower, even when paying for an extra ticket I wasn't
going to use (though I'm still not entirely sure why)

I also read recently about Skiplagged
([https://skiplagged.com/](https://skiplagged.com/)) which finds flights from
A - B - C which are cheaper than those simply A - B. If you are only
travelling A - B this will be cheaper and you just don't hop on the flight
from B - C. They're getting sued by United so obviously someone doesn't like
what they're doing.

As for specifically deals, I use OzBargain
([http://www.ozbargain.com.au](http://www.ozbargain.com.au)) though this is
obviously Australian focused.

------
Miner_anonym
It might be interesting to you "Hack: VPN and Proxy for Saving Money on Online
Booking of Hotels and Airplane Tickets" [https://privatoria.net/blog/hack-vpn-
and-proxy-for-saving-mo...](https://privatoria.net/blog/hack-vpn-and-proxy-
for-saving-money-on-online-booking-of-hotels-and-airplane-tickets/)

------
ASquare
Flyertalk forums:
[http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/index.php](http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/index.php)

